# 1916 Ad GENERAL VEHICLE CO I-SAW 1000 ELECTRIC TRUCKS!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Sep-23-2007 17:30:31 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $7.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

